# Who is the pianist in this performance video?



## Forsooth

Hi,
Who is the wonderful pianist in this performance? The music begins at *50 seconds* in. I love to watch her play.

Thank you






Thank you!


----------



## Rogerx

I do think the made a mistake with the names in the introducing, so google the ladies names and who knows, good luck.


----------



## Josquin13

She is a Korean pianist by the name of Soyeon Kate Lee, who lives in New York City. Rogerx was right, the video mistakenly lists her as a "violinist".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soyeon_Kate_Lee
https://www.soyeonkatelee.com/#about


----------



## Forsooth

Thanks very much for the information. I checked and she only has 2 cds, both of which, I believe, are dedicated to Scriabin. Not my favorite composer right now, but maybe someday.


----------

